# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Një hekurudhë që lidh Shqiperinë me Kosovën?

## fisniku-student

Deri me tani ,nuk eshte zhvilluar asnje debat i kesaj natyre apo rreth kesaj ideje ,nga askush qoft nga Kosova apo nga Shqipria. Ateher te jemi te paret qe e fillojm kete debat ,duke dhene mendimet tona ,ne lidhje me domosdoshmerin e nje projekti te tille ,mjaft te rendesishem ,ku nje projekt i tille karakterizohet si nga Shpenzimet me te vogla kundruall Autostrades Durres-Kukes,ashtu edhe nga ana e efikasitetit ne kohe ,qe mund ta na ofroj nje komunikacion i tille ,sepse me Trenat modern qe aktualisht ka bota nje relacion Prishtine-Sarandë mund ta kalosh per rreth Një Ore e gjysem.



Andaj ftoj te interesuarit ,sidomos ata qe e kan per profesion natyren e kesaj qeshtje apo qdo kush qe ka per te dhene ndonje ide rreth ketij projekt ideje,qe te na japin idet dhe opinionet e tyre rreth asaj se sa eshte e mundshme nje projekt i tille .

Te na sjell dikush provojat e vendeve tjera rreth ndertimit te hekurudhave dhe poashtu te na tregoj se sa existon mundesia qe ti behet nje aneks per anash  Hekurudha , Autostredes qe po ndertohet.



Ndertimi i kesaj hekurudhe ,do kushtonte sigurisht se shume ma lire ne krahasim me Autostraden qe po ndertohet. Ky Lloj komunikacioni mjaft i frekuentuar ne boten perendimore ,mund te shfrytezohet si per transport Mallrash dhe poashtu edhe si transport udhetaresh dhe at me ofert shume me atraktive si per nga qmimi ashtu edhe per nga shpejtesia ne Kohe.

Ky Projekt ,sigurisht qe do duhej te emertohej keshtu : *Prishtine - Sarand* ,sepse kjo pjesa e shqipris me autostraden Durres-Kukes eshte lene anash dhe se kjo hekurudh do ta integronte me mjaft sukses edhe kete anë.

Andaj sa i bukur dhe i shkurtur do dukej Udhetimi me kete lloj Transporti>>



Ftoj te interesuarit qe te inkuadrohen me idet dhe propozimet e tyre rreth kesaj ideje , te jemi nder te paret qe e kapim nje debat te tille . Na sjellni analiza dhe mendime expertesh rreth kesaj qeshtje.

Mirëmbetshi

----------


## drenicaku

Kush do ti ruaj shinat pastaj?

----------


## Apollyon

Eshte ide teper interesante qe te krijohet nje hekurudhe Kosove-Shqiperi. Do ishte dicka teper e mire per ekonomine e te dyja vendeve. Eshte ide fantastike edhe mendoj qe krijimi i nje hekurudhe Kosove-Shqiperi eshte ne te mire te t'gjitha vendeve qe do kaloje hekurudha, plus qe me ane te Trenave behen transporte te jashtzakonshme edhe do ishte mrekulli.

----------


## Reschen

Fisniku-Student
Ketu ne forum nje moderator me duket qe ka shkruajtur ne temen qe ben fjale per autostraden Durres-Kukes, ku nder te tjera thoshte se ndertimi i kesaj autostrade fshin pergjithnje idene per te ndertuar nje linje hekurudhore paralele qe mund te shtrihej drejt Kuksit e me tutje drejt Morines pasi edhe terreni nuk jep mundesi per te shtrire linjen hekurudhore paralele me autostraden. I bashkohem mendimit te tij pasi keshtu mund te jete. Duhej menduar dhe studjuar me pare se cfare mund te behej dhe ndertohej e shtrihej paralel me autostraden. Mundesite ekonomike Shqiperia nuk i ka qe te beje edhe autostrade dhe hekurudhe ne te njejten kohe.
E kam vene re kete lloj deshire dhe percartje per shtrirjen e hekurudhes  drejt Kukesit e me pas per tu lidhur me Kosoven, ne disa gazeta shqiptare, koheve te fundit, por shihet e parealizueshme te pakten nga Morina ne drejtim te linjave te tjera hekurudhore qe lidhen me kryeqytetin.
Mund te kishte dy variante per lidhjen me Kosoven : Ose autostrade e cila po mbaron, ose linje hekurudhore. Shqiptaret zgjodhen autostraden

----------


## Brari

i ka diskutuar brari keto muhabete o studenti.. vite me pare..

mendimi im eshte qe tani per tani mjafton kjo rruga e saliut dhe lul bashes.. me vone duhet nji tren prizren kukes.. per nxenes studente e mesues e nepunso biznesmen.. qe do qarkullojne mjes drek dark ne kte hapsiren.. kukes-prizren  e me tutje..




,,

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> i ka diskutuar brari keto muhabete o studenti.. vite me pare..
> 
> ...
> ,,


shyqyr qe te ka forumi - nuk ke lene teme pa rrahur e deri katranosur - tamam kelish enveri - ai i dinte te gjitha, i miratonte te gjitha, ai ... te gjitha ...

----------


## alibaba

Po tramvaj???

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk do ishte keq me u bo me icc dmth me keshtu trenash...po kush edi sa vite do kjo nja 100 vjet se atje jan lomsh nuk meren vesh po normalisht sa me shpejt aq me mire...

----------


## daniel00

Kur rruga t'i nxjerri leket e saja , mbas nja dhjete vjetesh , dhe une do preferoja nje rrjet hekurudhor komplet elektrik brenda per brenda qyteteve shqiptare e pastaj edhe ne lidhje me Kosoven .

----------


## fisniku-student

*Berisha: Qeveria Shqiptare po pergatitet per ndertimin Hekurudhes Shqipri-Kosove*



Sot *Sali Berisha* deklaroj se Qeveria Shqiptare po bene planin e fizibilitetit per kete projekt te qelluar.

----------


## Qerim

Une vete nuk jam qefli mbas trenave. Trenat jane ca si metode socialiste. 

Psh. USA nuk i kane shume te zhvilluara hekurudhat.

Hekurudhat kerkojne pervoje dhe kulture per trenat. Bota i ka hekurudhat qe ne shek e VIII gjate revolucionit te motorrit ,prandaj ja ka marre doren. 

Mbetem i mendimit se ne shqipove na pershtaten me shume autostradat.

Nese do duhej te behej nje linje treni e shpejte, prioritet do te ishte Tirane-Durres.

ps.Nejse te gjitha keto jane llafe. Cdo gje duhet ti nenshtrohet studimit te fizibilitetit ekonomik.

Ju e keni shtruar me shume ceshtjen ne planin etik.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Une vete nuk jam qefli mbas trenave. Trenat jane ca si metode socialiste. 
> 
> Psh. USA nuk i kane shume te zhvilluara hekurudhat.
> 
> Hekurudhat kerkojne pervoje dhe kulture per trenat. Bota i ka hekurudhat qe ne shek e VIII gjate revolucionit te motorrit ,prandaj ja ka marre doren. 
> 
> Mbetem i mendimit se ne shqipove na pershtaten me shume autostradat.
> 
> Nese do duhej te behej nje linje treni e shpejte, prioritet do te ishte Tirane-Durres.
> ...


Nuk duhet te shikohet ky Projekt nga ky verzion, sepse nuk eshte real. Por ky projekt duhet te shikohet nga ai kend, qe deshmon se eshte diqka shume e rendesishme ne qdo aspekt shembull:

*1. Preferohet per ruatje te ambientit:* sepse nese existon Hekurudha, ateher do te reduktohet ne mase te madhe edhe qarkullimi i Automjeteve, qe jan nder ato qe ndotin ambientin goxha shume.



*2. Do jete nje Komunikacion i Shpejt* duke pasur parasysh qka sot teknologjia ofron, ateher rrugen prej Prishtines deri ne Tiranë, mund ta pershkosh gjysem per gjysem me shpejt se me Makine.



* 3. Ky lloj transporti mund te sherbej per bartjen e Mallrave te renda* Sot ndermjet Kosoves dhe Shqipris, jan duke u lidhur shume marrveshje tregtare dhe nje transport i tille i lire dhe i shpejt, mund te kete efekte te konsiderueshme. Dhe tjetra eshte se shkarkon ne mase edhe komunikacionin, sepse mund te reduktohen Mjetet e renda qe bejne transportimin e Mallrave.



Une mendoj qe eshte me i qelluar se vete autostrada ky Projekt.

----------


## Jack Watson

Fisnik a e di se sa kushton një hekurudhë e tillë, duke parë terrenin ku do kalojë? Shteti s'ka fuqi për një investim të tillë, bile as në ëndrra nuk është i mundur, për nja 20 vite të paktën.

Nëse do të bëhen hekurdha të tilla, elektrike e të shpejta (si në Japoni) fillimisht duhet të bëhen mes qyteteve të Shqipërisë dhe Tiranës, për shembull Durrës-TR, Elbasan-TR, Shkodër TR, Fier apo Vlorë-TR etj. Por edhe këto kot po i them, se s'ka lek shteti për investime të tilla kolosale. Vetëm po na dhanë amerikanët nja 20 miliard $ qyl.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Mirpo lol eshte Projekt afatgjatë, qe sigurisht se ia vlen te mendohet per te ardhmen, dhe 20 vjet per kete projekt nuk jan asgje.

Kur e ndertuam nje Autostrade te tille me te madhen ne rajon, pse te mos kemi ambicie edhe per kete projekt .

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Fisnik a e di se sa kushton një hekurudhë e tillë, duke parë terrenin ku do kalojë? Shteti s'ka fuqi për një investim të tillë, bile as në ëndrra nuk është i mundur, për nja 20 vite të paktën.
> 
> Nëse do të bëhen hekurdha të tilla, elektrike e të shpejta (si në Japoni) fillimisht duhet të bëhen mes qyteteve të Shqipërisë dhe Tiranës, për shembull Durrës-TR, Elbasan-TR, Shkodër TR, Fier apo Vlorë-TR etj. Por edhe këto kot po i them, se s'ka lek shteti për investime të tilla kolosale. Vetëm po na dhanë amerikanët nja 20 miliard $ qyl.


ndertimi i autostrades durres merdareja e ka zbeh rendesine e hekurudhes..megjithese terreni nga duhet te kaloje kjo hekurudhe eshte gati i pamundur mund te them se me vullnet mund te behet gjithcka...nese shqiperia do te kisht mundesi te bente nje tunel nen adriatik atehere hekurudhat per ne kosove dhe per ne maqedoni do te ishin te domosdoshme...momentalish gjeja me e domosdoshme eshte prurja e portit te durresit ne parametrat bashkohore europiane dhe boterore..ne menyre qe te behet lider i transportit detar ne adriatik....

----------


## Flora82

Eshtê  e  mundur  dhe  shpejt  te  ndertohet  edhe  hekurudha   qe  i  bashkon  kto  dy  shtete  ,  pasi  qe   u  ndertua  autostrada  qe  kushtoj   aq  shum    ndersa  hekurudha    sa  gjysma  e  autostrades  kushton .

----------


## fisniku-student

*Hekurudha me Kosovën mandatin tjetër*







Berisha: *"Hekurudhë me Kosovën, tani s'ka fonde por do ndërtohet mandatin tjetër"*.


Tiranë - Kryeministri, Sali Berisha informoi sot anëtarët e qeverisë në lidhje me vizitën zyrtare dy ditore në Kosovë.

Kreu i qeverisë bëri një përmbledhje të agjendës së takimeve dhe rezultateve të saj, projekteve konkrete të bashkëpunimit dhe pritjen që populli i Kosovës dhe institucionet e saj i rezervuan.

"Unë dua të informoj qeverinë lidhur me vizitën dy ditore në Kosovë. Nuk ka vend tjetër në botë ku unë shkoj më me kënaqësi se në këtë vend.

Këtë herë m'u krijua përshtypja se po udhëtoja një mrekulli shqiptare dhe jo vetëm. Kisha kënaqësinë e madhe të gjej në Kosovë vlerat e mëdha të krijuara nga kombi shqiptar dhe shtyllat solide për të ardhmen e Kosovës, që populli, qeveria dhe shteti i ri i Kosovës kanë vendosur në një kohë të shkurtër 20 mujore" u shpreh Berisha para vartësve të tij.

"Me Kryeministrin Thaçi ramë dakord të punojmë intensivisht për finalizimin e një kuadri të plotë bashkëpunimi më të gjerë, rreth standardeve më të mira evropiane. Ky bashkëpunim do të shtrihet në të gjitha fushat pa përjashtim' tha Berisha.

Berisha i kërkoi ministrit të Punëve Publike të ndërmarrësh menjëherë e të përzgjedhë kompaninë e konsulencës për të bërë fizibilitetin për hekurudhën.
"Hekurudha me Kosovën është lidhja më me interes për portet shqiptare, sepse lidhet me Serbinë dhe ecën drejt Europës Qendrore.

Ne e kemi lidhjen hekurudhore me Malin e Zi, do ta plotësojmë edhe me Maqedoninë, e cila do të përbëjë një lidhje lindore shumë të rëndësishme. Ne do ta finalizojmë këtë lidhje në 3-4 kilometrat që kanë mbetur dhe do t'i shtrimë shinat deri në kufi. Sikundër edhe Maqedonia do të ndërtoi pjesën e saj, që është më e gjatë.

Por lidhja hekurudhore me Kosovën ka rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme, në veçanti pas ndërtimit të portit të Vlorës, i cili për eficencën e tij të plotë kërkon lidhjet më të fuqishme hekurudhore me rajonin, me Kosovën, Malin e Zi dhe Maqedoninë" tha Berisha.

Sipas Berishës ndërtimi i saj nuk mund të fillojë gjatë këtij mandati, por të jetë gati për mandatin tjetër. /noa/

----------


## _MALSORI_

teknikisht eshte pothuajse e pamundur..nese hekurudha do te ndjeke gjurmen e autostrades atehere dalin dy probleme...
problemi i pare ..tunelet jane bere te vegjel dhe jan te efekshem vetem per qarkullim automobilistik...
problemi i dyte .. eshte lartesia e daljes se tuneleve me qytetin e kukesit ku detyrimisht duhet te kaloje kjo hekurudhe..nese do shohesh daljen e autostrades mbi fush-dukagjin do shohesh sa poshte eshte fundi i autostrades pak pertej shtepise se uke todes..per te ulur pjerresine deri ne fush dukagjin jan bere dy kthesa shume te forta ( ne hekurudhe nuk ben te tilla )dhe prap kur sheh pjerresine deri ne koder pas shtepise se uke todes te ngjall flike ajo pjerresi..ne ndertimet hekurudhore kurre nuk mund te besh nje transhe te tille...po keshtu edhe te ish-uzina e bakrit ne regjepaj te kukesit per tu ngjitur ne qafen siper fshatit pobreg eshte pjerresi shume e madhe...
ngelet ndonje transe tjeter qe gjithsesi do te kerkoje tunele teper te gjata qe nuk besoj se shqiperia i ka mundesite ti beje...
nuk e di ku i bazon keto premtime berisha por gjithsesi them ishalla nuk mbesin thjeshte premtime emocionale...

----------


## andirago

Mos e bani kjamet. Nga Prishtina deri në Prizren hekurudha është e gatshme, e kanë ba para gati një shekulli.

çfarë hekurudhe ka anej në Shqipëri, diçka që të ofron në Kukës, ose aty diku?

----------


## Kavir

S`ka hekurudhe hic. Edhe hekurudha e Shkodres "fluturoi" ne Mal te Zi.

----------

